# M&P 40c compact or Glock 27



## gator06 (Jul 31, 2007)

So I am new to the handgun world. I am trying to decide which I should purchase. I love the way the M&P feels in my hand but I cant deny the reputation that glock has for reliability. I have read on here as much as possible about pros and cons but I havent seen any threads specifically comparing these two models. So I would love to get input from people that own one or the other or even better both.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've owned the 9mm versions of the two guns - the Glock 26 and the S&W M&P 9mm compact...

The 26 is a Glock - nothing more, nothing less. You either like the grip, or you don't. You don't get a vote. The trigger is a Glock trigger - somewhat spongy to my taste. Easy to buy, sell and get serviced - commonly found everywhere.

My personal experience was that it's a reliable accurate pistol.

The M&P is a S&W and in many ways is an evolutionary development of the Glock design. It also has replaceable grip panels allowing you to fit the grip to your hand. A newer product, but S&W is a widely available brand with a quality track record and good service.

My personal experience is that it's a reliable accurate pistol.

I traded the Glock for an HK. I happen to be carrying the M&P right now. It's not the only pistol in my carry rotation - but it gets carried regularly.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

I have a M&P .40 compact and I can say that it fits very well in my hand, also the grips back is nice to change out to get that almost perfect fit. I dont like glocks so I really dont have any experience with there compact .40.


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

i am thinnking of trading in my m&p for a hk, but unsure as of yet
i love the pistol but wanting something w/ a safety to carry aroud
the m&p compact vs glock?
i'd prob carry the glock19 instead of the m&p


----------



## andersmg (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the glock 27 and I really like it, it fits well in my hand and I enjoy shooting it, I like the fact that it has built in safety instead of a specific safety switch. 

I have no epxerience with the S&W so I can give no input there.


----------

